# XP Taskbar - Make new toolbar look and work like a button similar to the Start button



## brunces (Oct 28, 2005)

Content removed by Cookiegal


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

This an excellent little app!!! Thanks Brunces!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Is this what you mean http://www.innovative-sol.com/taskbar-button-manager/index.htm?

Next time try to give us a direct link because there are a couple of program links there.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive had that going for ages. ive added a TV and a Games menu to the taskbar here have a look.


----------

